

EMC Considers a Buyout by Its Own Subsidiary VMware - frostmatthew
http://recode.net/2015/08/05/emc-considers-a-buyout-by-its-own-subsidiary-vmware/

======
stephengillie
Discussion from a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9998714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9998714)

~~~
frostmatthew
That submission/discussion is about the opposite (EMC buying the ~20% of VMW
it doesn't own), this article is [mostly] suggesting EMC is considering
getting bought _by_ VMW.

